

What do Rappers Have in Common with New York Times Wedded Couples? - lil_tee
http://news.rapgenius.com/Atodd-when-harvard-met-suge-what-do-rappers-have-in-common-with-nytimes-wedded-couples-lyrics

======
viiralvx
There is no real connection between the two here, this data analysis is just
fluff to me. The sample size of the two datasets are differ to a great amount,
also the content and structure of lyrics versus a news articles are in no way
similar and RG is trying to force a connection that is not there.

------
untilHellbanned
I'll tell you what they don't have in common.

I want to hear rap. I don't want to hear about your wedding.

